# ECABET SODIUM: Kuso, your help is requested please?



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

Today we became aware of product called Ecabet Sodium, apparently derived from pine, and either distributed or produced and distributed by Mitsubishi Pharmaceuticals of Tokyo.

Supposedly a cure for  gastro-esophageal reflux disease (GERD)...and anything to do with the mucous lining of the digestive track, from ulcerative conditions to irritations and immflamtion. (It is purported to cure the situation)

Our questions are, is this an OTC product or Phamaceutical requiring a medcal type script.... and do you Kuso or does  anyone know how to procure this?  

Thanks in Advance 

DP


----------



## kuso (Apr 10, 2003)

I assume by the caution on this page that it requires a prescription, but will look into it next time I go to the drug store.

http://www.jpma.or.jp/jpr/PDF/TANABE06.PDF

Japan is not very advanced with it comes to the internet so I would seriously doubt there would be any online sites from here where you could buy it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

Thank You Very Very Much! 

DP


----------



## johnywiz (Jan 1, 2004)

*What you need to know*

Ok the Japanese company that makes Ecebet Sodium is Tanabe. They have a research lab in San Diego and they are very helpful.

The bad news is that it is not liscenced in the US or the UK and the company does not believe it will ever seek FDA approval because they do not believe that they will get their money back.

BUT if your doctor were to write to the company in Japan they may agree to supply a free sample.

There are 2 ways to go here. 1] Get a revolving prescription from a Japanese doctor in Japan and a Japanese pharamcist who agrees to supply you. OR 2] Find out what this extract is called in the Chinese herbal world and go that route.

That's about all I know - please get back to me when you know more than this. Good Luck! Johnny


----------



## bandaidwoman (Jan 1, 2004)

It's "curative " effect  was related to use along with Tagamet..also over the counter.



> Combination Therapy of Ecabet Sodium and Cimetidine Compared With Cimetidine Alone for Gastric Ulcer: Prospective Randomized Multicenter Study
> Posted 10/07/2003
> 
> Hiroaki Murata, Sunao Kawano, Shingo Tsuji, Takenobu Kamada, Yuuji Matsuzawa, Kenichi Katsu, Kyouichi Inoue, Kenichi Kobayashi, Syouji Mitsufuji, Tadao Bamba, Hironaka Kawasaki, Gorou Kajiyama, Eiji Umegaki, Masanori Inoue, Ichimonji Saito
> ...


----------



## johnywiz (Jan 1, 2004)

Good Stuff! Thank you bandaidwoman!

But Ecabet Sodium is not available over the counter in the US...I mean as far as I can find out!

What is Tagamet?

Johnny


----------



## bandaidwoman (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by johnywiz *_
> Good Stuff! Thank you bandaidwoman!
> 
> But Ecabet Sodium is not available over the counter in the US...I mean as far as I can find out!
> ...




It is cimetidine, what is mentioned in the article, a H2 Blocker (actually an antihistamine just like benadryl but benadryl is a H1 blocker and cimetidine is an H2 blocker (so are pepcid, zantac) which specifically lands on the H2 receptors in the lining of the stomach (gastroparietal cells) which are the stomach cells that produce acid and thus directly decreases acid production.


----------



## johnywiz (Jan 1, 2004)

Many thanks ...again!

This gives me something to work on for my mother back in England.

Johnny


----------



## bandaidwoman (Jan 1, 2004)

you are welcome!


----------

